# Estepona



## 36Suffolkstreet (Apr 5, 2019)

We are a retired UK couple who would like to rent an apartment for say 3 years in the Estepona region. We do not plan to move to Spain but would like ourselves and family to visit the apartment for holidays during the year. We want to rent for three years so that we can create a home from home leaving personal possessions there permanently.
We are looking to ideally rent a penthouse apartment as we like frequent barbeques and do not wish to inconvenience other residents.
3 bedrooms would be perfect but 2 would suffice. 
We are currently renting an apartment in Casares Golf Gardens for April May and June .
Our rental budget is 2000 Euros per month maximum. 
We would like to commence the 3 year rental from the beginning of September 2019 but would bring this date forward if necessary.
We would prefer furnished but unfurnished is OK.
Our questions are:
1)	Can anyone advise the type of agencies we should use? 
2)	Is the internet the best way forward.
3)	Is it allowable for a non permanent resident to rent for say a 3 year period.
4)	Is it possible for a non resident to set up a Spanish bank account to pay utilities etc?
We are new to the forum and hope its not cheeky asking so many questions with our first posting.
Thanks very much in anticipation.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Can't comment on your other questions, but yes it is possible for a non-resident to rent a property for such a period, and yes it is possible for a non resident to open a bank account to pay direct debits for utilities, etc. You should be aware that bank charges for non residents are normally pretty high, at least €120 per annum.

You'll need to obtain an NIE number.


----------



## 36Suffolkstreet (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks that's very useful.
Could you tell me what's an NIE number.
Many thanks.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

36Suffolkstreet said:


> Thanks that's very useful.
> Could you tell me what's an NIE number.
> Many thanks.



The information in this link should explain it.

https://www.strongabogados.com/nie.php


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

36Suffolkstreet said:


> Thanks that's very useful.
> Could you tell me what's an NIE number.
> Many thanks.


It's just an ID number for non-Spanish citizens, used by the tax office and other official agencies.


----------



## 36Suffolkstreet (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks very much.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Can't comment on your other questions, but yes it is possible for a non-resident to rent a property for such a period, and yes it is possible for a non resident to open a bank account to pay direct debits for utilities, etc. You should be aware that bank charges for non residents are normally pretty high, at least €120 per annum.
> 
> You'll need to obtain an NIE number.


With the new legislation in Spain (this month) you can open a basic account where you can be charged no more than 3€ per month!


----------



## 36Suffolkstreet (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks Snikpoh!


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks Snikpoh. Does that apply to all banks?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fortrose52 said:


> Thanks Snikpoh. Does that apply to all banks?


Yes. It's EU law (and has been for a couple of years) but Spain have finally passed it into legislation. There are some rules about who can have one but they aren't so bad for newcomers or non-residents.


----------

